# Not realizing your true feelings for someone..



## MatrixGravity (Nov 4, 2009)

DK if this is related to DP, but i've been seeing this one girl for about 3 weeks, and i know for sure that i like her, and we like each other, but anyway, sometimes i have a hard time knowing that my feelings in my heart are there for her. i mean, in the back of my mind i am 100% certain that i have feelings for her, but sometimes i just dont feel them. 'Feel them' as in... Feeling all 'butterflys' and shit when u talk to that person and getting ur stomach in knots and shit. i dont really feel that yet. maybe its because i havent fallen for her..
any idea what it could be and if its tied to the dp? cause i don't want this wretched malfunction of mine holding me back from being with her :/


----------



## sean murray (Mar 12, 2010)

MatrixGravity said:


> DK if this is related to DP, but i've been seeing this one girl for about 3 weeks, and i know for sure that i like her, and we like each other, but anyway, sometimes i have a hard time knowing that my feelings in my heart are there for her. i mean, in the back of my mind i am 100% certain that i have feelings for her, but sometimes i just dont feel them. 'Feel them' as in... Feeling all 'butterflys' and shit when u talk to that person and getting ur stomach in knots and shit. i dont really feel that yet. maybe its because i havent fallen for her..
> any idea what it could be and if its tied to the dp? cause i don't want this wretched malfunction of mine holding me back from being with her :/


i am no doctor but i believe dp play a big role on you emotions of all sorts. my ex and i ( just broke up today) fought all the time and i started not caring if we stayed together oe broke up but after 2 days of her gone i felt so sad and horrible. i think some times it takes a wake up call to feel your true emotion. especially when u have dp. i mean when u have dp u have so much to worry about and since u feel like ur not in ure skin its hard to feel reality because u always feel clowdy and forget suff and cant think straight and some times u just need to try to step back and focus and go with ure gut.

this is just my opinion .there is a chance u just are not in love with this certain girl and when u find it u will feel it even if u have dp. its all up to you bro. but i totally can relate to you and i personally think dp fucks with how u would feel if u were " back to normal" .


----------



## MatrixGravity (Nov 4, 2009)

sean murray said:


> i am no doctor but i believe dp play a big role on you emotions of all sorts. my ex and i ( just broke up today) fought all the time and i started not caring if we stayed together oe broke up but after 2 days of her gone i felt so sad and horrible. i think some times it takes a wake up call to feel your true emotion. especially when u have dp. i mean when u have dp u have so much to worry about and since u feel like ur not in ure skin its hard to feel reality because u always feel clowdy and forget suff and cant think straight and some times u just need to try to step back and focus and go with ure gut.
> 
> this is just my opinion .there is a chance u just are not in love with this certain girl and when u find it u will feel it even if u have dp. its all up to you bro. but i totally can relate to you and i personally think dp fucks with how u would feel if u were " back to normal" .


Maybe you're right dude.


----------

